# Inside the cockpit of our AT-6F



## Tieleader (Feb 2, 2020)

This ones for you AT-6 !
I'll add pixs of the backseat next weekend.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## at6 (Feb 8, 2020)

I see that the landing gear indicator is still on the side. On the G model it's on the instrument panel.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 16, 2020)

As promised, the backseat.
If you guys like these series of pixs we have a whole bunch of birdies in the collection to continue with. TBM,FM-2,Storch, 51's, Spit 9,P-40s, P-38,etc. Let me know if you want me to continue this series!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 16, 2020)

Can only speak for myself of course but I would love to see more of these.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 18, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Can only speak for myself of course but I would love to see more of these.


I'll post more as I'm able. The high performance stuff all live at another airport so I can't get there that often. The rest live at the museum so much more accessible. Maybe the TBM next, who knows...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2020)

Good stuff, and yes, post more of the other aircraft.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 18, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff, and yes, post more of the other aircraft.


see what I can do next weekend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 27, 2020)

Great pictures!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 27, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> TBM,FM-2,Storch, 51's, Spit 9,P-40s, P-38,etc. Let me know if you want me to continue this series!



Yes please to more P-38, and Storch interior please, mate! Good stuff.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 27, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Yes please to more P-38, and Storch interior please, mate! Good stuff.


The Storch I can easily get to. The P-38 and other fighters are offsite so my access is limited. See what I can do!


----------

